# Mixing GHRP 2 and CJC vials?



## pklaswugjjwm (Mar 14, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]If i draw from both vials it really blunts the slin pin and hurts like a mofo to pin.

Can i draw out one of the vials and inject it into the other to make a mixture so I only have to draw once with my slin pin before injecting?

Thanks..[/FONT]


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 14, 2012)

No do not mix the vials, they will degrade and you will lose it's effectiveness.  What gauge you using?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 14, 2012)

pklaswugjjwm said:


> [FONT=&quot]If i draw from both vials it really blunts the slin pin and hurts like a mofo to pin.
> 
> Can i draw out one of the vials and inject it into the other to make a mixture so I only have to draw once with my slin pin before injecting?
> 
> Thanks..[/FONT]



Backfill a fresh one.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree with Ez.. the way I deal with that is I load 1ml of cjc in a pin, and 1ml of ghrp in another pin and keep them capped in the fridge. When I'm ready to administer, I take a new pin and back load from the stored syringes. then pin it up and enjoy.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 15, 2012)

I never have a.prob pulling from both bottles.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Sometimes I pull from 3 different ones. Just nut up and go with it.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Sometimes I pull from 3 different ones. Just nut up and go with it.



HAHA.  that is what EZ's wife told him.


----------



## Kleen (Mar 15, 2012)

Not sure what size pins you are using man but that shouldn't be hurting that bad. I use 1/2 inch 28g which is pretty damn big for a peptide and my needles don't blunt enough for me to notice, even if I am preparing my peps, then pulling them.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 15, 2012)

i crave my 29g peptide shots after shoting up multiple shots of 23 gauge shots  i can understand though dulling those little needles can make it hard to shot up and when they bend oww....i would personaly just shot each pep on its own(2 shots) saves a dip in the jar and a lttile mark sharpness to the needle


----------

